# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Cosechador Cosechadora Cortador Cortadora De Arroz , Trigo , Caña de Azucar , Carrizo , con Motor - Motorizada a Gasolina - Totalmente nueva - Envios a Provincias y al Extranjero

## madagricola

FONO 980980698 - 4610128
COSECHADORA ARROZ MOTORIZADA  ** ESTA COSECHADORA* ESTA TOTALMENTE NUEVA, EN SU CAJA.* CON ELLA PUEDES ACELERAR ENORMEMENTE EL TRABAJO DE COSECHA DEL ARROZ.  
COMO  ES MOTORIZAZA, EL OPERARIO NO TIENE QUE ESTAR AGACHANDOSE, Y CON ELLO  SE TRABAJA MAS RAPIDO Y SE USA MENOS MANO DE OBRA. PUEDES CORTAR ENTRE  600 A 800 M2 / POR HORA DE TRABAJO 
COMO SE PUEDE VER EN LA FOTO,  DETRAS DEL DISCO DE CORTE, TIENE UN "ARCO". UNA VEZ SE CORTA EL ARROZ,  ESTE RETIRA LA COSECHA A UN LADO.  
TAMBIEN SE PUEDE USAR PARA CORTAR LA *COSECHA DE TRIGO, CAÑA DE AZUCAR, CORTAR CARRIZO*, ETC.  
ESPECIFICACIONES: * MOTOR = 1 CILINDRO DE 2 TIEMPOS* CILINDRADA = 51 CC
* POTENCIA = 2.2 HP 
* PESO = 7.8 KG
* FACIL DE USAR Y OPERAR
* ENTRE 600 A 800 M2 / POR HORA DE TRABAJO  *PRECIO = 1200 SOLES*   PEDIDOS A: 
* Email -> anto6504@hotmail.com
* Fono -> 980980698 (Fono de Lima - Peru)
* Preguntar por -> Sr. Luigi   VIDEO DEL EQUIPO FUNCIONANDO -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYeJRvBC-Q0      * SE HACE ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS O AL EXTRANJERO, LOS COSTOS CORREN POR PARTE DEL COMPRADOR* Temas similares: CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar MOCHILA FUMIGADORA MOTORIZADA MOTOFUMIGADOR FUMIGADOR MOTOPULVERIZADOR PULVERIZADORA PULVERIZADOR GASOLINERO PARA PESTICIDAS E INSECTICIDAS A GASOLINA ALTA EFICIENCIA Variedades de caña de azucar Venta de semilla de caña de azucar

----------


## tomaszapa

Buenas noches, aun tien la cosechadora en venta?.....el precio es el mismo, tambien quisiera saber si tien venta motocultores o motosegadoras, bueno entonces espero su respuesta ,gracias.
Atte
Tomas Zapata

----------

